# 13 signs you're falling in love



## michal_cohen (Jul 28, 2007)

sooooooooooooooo true


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 28, 2007)

Super cute! and I must say they seem true to me.


----------



## Gleam84 (Jul 28, 2007)

I agree Michal...all the things on the list are so true! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jul 28, 2007)

Ohhhhh so true.


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 28, 2007)

when i read the last one i couldnt stop smileing


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif when i read the last one i couldnt stop smileing



Aww, you're so cute. You're in a lovey dovey mood today aren't you?


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aww, you're so cute. You're in a lovey dovey mood today aren't you? probebly


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 29, 2007)

man that means i dun love my bf........*tears*


----------



## han (Jul 29, 2007)

cute, your a romantic


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif man that means i dun love my bf........*tears* Lol, I didn't wanna say the same thing, but yeah, I used to feel like all of those, but now, I do, only it's not in the same phase, ya know? It's more mature and caring is as best as I can describe it.

Number 2, 5, and 7 still apply tho



&lt;3


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 29, 2007)

Aw how sweet



And so true.


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif cute, your a romantic too much i think


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 29, 2007)

How true!


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ohappydayes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm in such denial! The one I don't want to love anymore is the one that I couldn't stop thinking of as I read that! NO! Not my daughter's father!!! He is sooo history! Ohh, sorry for the hijack. 
That is extremely sweet Michal! I'm a romantic too.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww...love is a such a beautiful thing.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 30, 2007)

sweet.


----------



## enyadoresme (Aug 26, 2007)

wow i've done some of those things...now i feel like a softie


----------



## eaevaeva (Nov 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lol, I didn't wanna say the same thing, but yeah, I used to feel like all of those, but now, I do, only it's not in the same phase, ya know? It's more mature and caring is as best as I can describe it.
Number 2, 5, and 7 still apply tho



&lt;3

so true


----------



## NYchic (Nov 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif sooooooooooooooo true
http://lc.fdots.com/cc/lc/60/60c535e...0d4b6f34f4.png

Yeah all of them are true for me!! And also when he makes your heart flutter and gives your stomach butterflies


----------



## MamaRocks (Nov 1, 2007)

I miss this feeling =(


----------



## kitsune89 (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww these are so cute and so true


----------



## Lelenn (Nov 2, 2007)

Kinda corny..


----------



## Gboo531 (Dec 4, 2007)

# 4 especially true...after we've been parted for awhile, I'll hug him and smell him for ages before I let go.


----------



## zeze (Dec 6, 2007)

so true lool


----------



## Asimina (Feb 24, 2008)

*This Is True..Thanks for Posting...You Made Me Smile*


----------



## love2482 (Feb 25, 2008)

Haha, corny



But still cute.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Feb 26, 2008)

aww, i experience many of these..


----------

